# Who exactly is F.F. Bruce???



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 14, 2005)

I've read a lot of his works and have some of his commentaries.. but who is he, really? I can't find any bio info on him. I'm just curious about his overall beliefs, etc.


----------



## ANT (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a picture and a very tiny bio. It's all I can find right now. Hope it helps.






*About the author*

Bruce (1910-1990) was Rylands Professor of Biblical Criticism and Exegesis at the University of Manchester in England. During his distinguished career, he wrote many bestselling commentaries and books, including Paul, Apostle of the Heart Set Free, A Mind for What Matters and several titles published by InterVarsity Press. He also served as general editor of The New International Commentary on the New Testament.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 14, 2005)

He has been called "the dean of evangelical Bible scholars." I also know he was a Calvinist, at least with respect to soteriology.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 14, 2005)

A bit of bio (quality indeterminable) scroll down to the "review" which isn't really.
Amazon.com: Profile For Stanley Allen: Reviews
*[cut and paste the whole thing]*

Wikipedia entry:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.F._Bruce

Plymouth Brethren Site
http://www.brethrenassembly.com/F_F_ Bruce1.htm

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------

